# Follow up from scan today



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi all

Had baseline scan today and all looks good and im ready to start stimms.  My recipient has a scan today also so if all is ok woth her i can start stimms today.....im just waiting for a call from Lister. 
I have the worst headache since saturday so hope i can start stimms coz i cant take the pounding head much more!

SHYE-  I didnt say anything earlier but I think i was sat next to u in the waiting room today at Lister. Was that u with dh
Hope all went well

Alexia x


Update--Just got the call and i can start stimms tonight, yippee


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

alexia

so chuffed for you hun.  

good luck!

ritz.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

when is teh baseline scan done 

just wondering because i might be going on pill next cycle


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Great Alexia. I was told today that the dr gives you really bad headaches but after 2 days of taking the stimms you should feel normal again   Good luck with it hun  

*wishingforamiracle i have been told i have my scan 21 days after i start dr.

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Alexia

thats fantastic news re the stimming

sending lots of follie growing vibes your way honey

Love emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done hunny bun!! How QUICK is this cycle going eh!!!

xxxxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Alexia

That's fantastic honey!!! I'm still witing for AF. She due tomorrow, but I have a feeling she's going to make me wait a bit!!!!

Hope the jab went alright.

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girls, inj went well last night, just as if i never stopped!!!

Wishing4amiracle-baseline is the 1st scan after you start d/r to check all is quiet. If it is then u can start stimms.

Kate, cant believe how quick its going. Itl soon be your turn babe 

Rhonda-heres to af starting, good luck.

Alexia x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Alexia-

well done hunny,one step at a time and you WILL get there    

Kelly


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Kelly

I soooooooooo hope this one is the one. I have a good feeling. Last time i was so nervous and anxious but still positive but this time feels different.  We shall soon see!!
Keep popping on and checking on us all!!!!

Alexia


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi alexia thats great news!

Good luck with the stimms

Kate xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Good news Alexia - good luck with stimming hun    

Lou
X


----------

